# Carbonsports "Lightweight Wheelset" Standard III clincer



## bhbdvm (Aug 11, 2009)

Does anyone here have any experience with this wheelset? If so, can you please tell me your opinions about the wheels and the company? Also, about how much paid and if and where you bought them in the USA.
Thank you.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

I've seen a busted pair in a bike shop. Owner was in a crash during a race and other riders fell on his bike. Not wheels' fault. But $5400 down the drain. 

You probably have to special order these in US or anywhere for that matter. UK shop wiggle has them at a lower price but won't ship here. 

Alternative for you is edge 45 w/extralite hubs sapim spokes under 1300g. 1/2 the price and replaceable spokes. You don't have to send it to Germany for service.
Down side about 200g weight penalty.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

stoked said:


> I've seen a busted pair in a bike shop. Owner was in a crash during a race and other riders fell on his bike. Not wheels' fault. But $5400 down the drain.
> 
> You probably have to special order these in US or anywhere for that matter. UK shop wiggle has them at a lower price but won't ship here.
> 
> ...



Just to add to that-- I have a set of edge 1.45 w/ extralite front rear hubs in 20f/24r spoke count w/ sapim cx-rays and they came in at 990g for the set. 

There was a time when lightweights were the cutting edge for high profile rims w/ low weight, but now, w/ the newer rims, one has to wonder if the cost and inability to rebuild has made the obsolete (at least for their cost).


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

Mdeth1313 said:


> Just to add to that-- I have a set of edge 1.45 w/ extralite front rear hubs in 20f/24r spoke count w/ sapim cx-rays and they came in at 990g for the set.
> 
> ).


You must have tubulars right?

Clincher Edge 45 rims are about 425g each.=850g , 3.5g x 44 spokes=154g. , 44 nipples=44g, Ultra SX front =50g, rear 133 is all about 1231g. It could be +/- 30-50g due to weight difference in each individual part. 

I think people want LWs for bling factor.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

stoked said:


> You must have tubulars right?
> 
> Clincher Edge 45 rims are about 425g each.=850g , 3.5g x 44 spokes=154g. , 44 nipples=44g, Ultra SX front =50g, rear 133 is all about 1231g. It could be +/- 30-50g due to weight difference in each individual part.
> 
> I think people want LWs for bling factor.



yeah, mine are tubular- I don't really know too many people w/ LW's these days, especially clinchers.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

The clinchers are not going to be made. 

Starnut


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

STARNUT said:


> The clinchers are not going to be made.
> 
> Starnut


Are you trying to say they will no longer make them in 2010? I see some on stock at wiggle site. They also come with Focus Izalco Team Milram bikes.


----------



## poonworks (Feb 4, 2009)

PBK is starting to sell LIGHTWEIGHT wheels now ! If I had the $$$, that is the ultimate pair of wheels that I would buy. Tubulars of course though......


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

They have been "2 weeks away" for almost 2 years. Plus wiggle won't ship to them to the US and there is no distro here in the US.

Starnut


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

poonworks said:


> PBK is starting to sell LIGHTWEIGHT wheels now ! If I had the $$$, that is the ultimate pair of wheels that I would buy. Tubulars of course though......



Those prices are similar to LBS. Not sure why they charge over $1000 more than wiggle.

LW Ventoux is $3334 from bikesbuster.com. They had standard III tubs also few weeks ago but now I don't see it. PBK price is $5358


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

stoked said:


> Those prices are similar to LBS. Not sure why they charge over $1000 more than wiggle.
> 
> LW Ventoux is $3334 from bikesbuster.com. They had standard III tubs also few weeks ago but now I don't see it. PBK price is $5358



Go thru the bikebuster checkout process- with what they charge for shipping, it'll probably come out to the same price.


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

Pista Palace is a US distributor and have many wheels in stock.

Pista Palace  (terrible website) The owner is a nice guy though.

No affiliation just live nearby.


----------



## bikewheelsets.com (Dec 10, 2009)

STARNUT said:


> They have been "2 weeks away" for almost 2 years. Plus wiggle won't ship to them to the US and there is no distro here in the US.
> 
> Starnut


2 weeks away gives the manufacturer a chance to build the wheels specifically for your order and then ship them to your dealer who then sends it on to you or just has shipped directly from the manufacturer.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

Mdeth1313 said:


> Go thru the bikebuster checkout process- with what they charge for shipping, it'll probably come out to the same price.


I actually added Ventoux to cart at bikebuster.com and entered a bogus US address and delivery charges were $79.16 and another $9 for exchange rate fee on their site so still cheaper. Even if get hit with import taxes of %5... still cheaper. :thumbsup:


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

I have sets of both LW Gen 3 tubulars and Edge 45's - IMO whilst the latter are nice wheels and are highly popular the former are signficantly stiffer despite having 8 spokes less per wheel - torsionally especially - which is an attribute of their structure/construction (which is also their 'downside' in terms of repairs etc) - the new generation of wheels haven't quite bridged the performance gap yet. As noted above if a LW spoke breaks the wheel is usually history - mind you if the carbon rim on any wheel get too damaged the same applies. Without being flippant my view is that any event that leads to a carbon wheel being written off is going to be the basis for an insurance claim anyway.

In relation to the OP I tested the LW clinchers and found for a given spoke count they are stiffer than LW tubulars with equal number of spokes. Even though I'm over 200lbs the 20 spoke clincher front wheel was very 'firm' bordering on harsh in terms of ride quality. For me the tubulars gave a much better ride and are a 'classic' wheelset to actually own if you are lucky enough to be able to afford them.

The question I would pose is actually whether carbon clinchers are your best choice regardless of what brand you go for - they do suffer from problems from overheating on prolonged descents under brakes which can lead to the rim deforming and even the tyre coming off under pressure - I have found in retrospect that I would have been better served having a light-ish set of clincher wheels with aluminium braking tracks for wet weather/hills than having a carbon tubular wheelset and a carbon clincher wheelset.

Good Luck!


----------



## phazer (Oct 5, 2005)

dadoflam said:


> I have sets of both LW Gen 3 tubulars and Edge 45's - IMO whilst the latter are nice wheels and are highly popular the former are signficantly stiffer despite having 8 spokes less per wheel - torsionally especially - which is an attribute of their structure/construction (which is also their 'downside' in terms of repairs etc) - the new generation of wheels haven't quite bridged the performance gap yet. As noted above if a LW spoke breaks the wheel is usually history - mind you if the carbon rim on any wheel get too damaged the same applies. Without being flippant my view is that any event that leads to a carbon wheel being written off is going to be the basis for an insurance claim anyway.
> 
> In relation to the OP I tested the LW clinchers and found for a given spoke count they are stiffer than LW tubulars with equal number of spokes. Even though I'm over 200lbs the 20 spoke clincher front wheel was very 'firm' bordering on harsh in terms of ride quality. For me the tubulars gave a much better ride and are a 'classic' wheelset to actually own if you are lucky enough to be able to afford them.
> 
> ...



Would a tubular carbon rims have the same problem with long descents?


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

No. the tube sewn inside the tire on a tubular wheelset is further from the brake track and better insulated being sewn up within the tire.

On the clinchers the tube directly abuts the brake track.


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

I have a set of LW Gen 3 Clinchers, so they definitely have made some! 

I've only ridden them a couple of times as they arrived at the end of last summer, but they felt great. On the question of carbon clinchers overheating, I have a set of Hyperon Ultra Clinchers which I have used for many years and have ridden in the Alps and other mountainous regions. No problems with overheating, deformation etc., so I'm hoping the LW's will perform in the same way.


----------

